# dark out to get rid of algae?



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

dont do it!
what type of algae do you have?


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Many people use this as a way to kill algae because it does work. If you aren't already, you could dose with excel daily before the blackout for better results. Then turn off the lights for 2-3 days. You can look at your plants every now and then to see how they're doing, and if the aren't doing so great just turn the lights on.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

pics to assess how bad the situation is would help a lot


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Black outs tend to work for green water, and is quite effective.

However, I noticed it does not work so well for other types of algae.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Jul 10, 2016)

I've found blacking out the tank for days is more of a problem than a solution and does significant damage to your plants. It would be helpful if you identified the algae that plagues your tank, or post some photos. There is such a wide variety its hard for members to offer advice without knowing what you're dealing with.


----------



## coasters13 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm used to use black out
I do it to "weaker" the algae
after that it's easier to remove it and to clean the aquarium but generally it doesn't kill the algae
I do black out during 5 days
there is absolutely no issue for your plants
obviously it depend of your plant requirements
in my case for eleocharis mini there is no issues
do not forget to shut down your CO2 and your liquid fertilizer if you do a black out
you cannot use CO2 and liquid fertilizer without light during the day


----------



## sophie (Sep 19, 2016)

klibs said:


> pics to assess how bad the situation is would help a lot


here are the pics.

Bump:


klibs said:


> pics to assess how bad the situation is would help a lot


here are the pics.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Your particular issue is most likely due the amount of light you are using. People tend to under estimate the power of t5ho's and 2 55 watters on a 65 is a lot of light. You may want to consider some type of floating plant to help dim it down.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I share an opinion about getting rid of algae. Just get the plants to grow, perhaps add some fast-growers like Hygro. If the plants are really going well, the algae will stop growing and slowly disappear. I think perhaps the growing plants are using up some things that the algae needs, or maybe an environment that is condusive to plants is no good for algae.

It's a good idea to remove as much of the algae as you can to remove their bioload. Fertilizing is good for the plants to grow. Check your water parameters to see if they're in line.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 to adding a lot more fast growing plants. Looks like you have BGA? Try to treat with erythromycin, reduce lighting, add fast growers, keep things clean (water changes!) / make sure you have good flow, etc and it should not return.

You have too much light for your plant mass (a lot of empty space / T5HO bulbs produce a lot of light)


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

There are excess nutrients that allow cyanobacteria to grow. More water changes without dosing traces may help, unless the replacement water contains too much of certain elements which may impair plant growth, such as excess copper, which is a problem with most plumbing.


----------



## Mr. Bean (Jul 10, 2016)

Maybe I'm not seeing it from the photos...but I don't see an algae crisis in your tank. Pulling together what others have said...depending on your light timing I'd say you have too much light for the plants you have, and if your dosing ferts probably a little too much there as well. Before "going dark" I'd cut back on light, clean off your plants, stop ferts for a week or so, dose Excel (which seems to help clearing up algae and widely used for that purpose) and see what happens.


----------

